
Empty half the Earth of its humans. It's the only way to save the planet - devy
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2018/mar/20/save-the-planet-half-earth-kim-stanley-robinson
======
fred_is_fred
We'll need to design a new economic system to make this work well, or we'll
end up like Japan. Stagnant population growth == Stagnant economy.

------
jwilk
Does it mean that humans currently occupy _more_ than half of the Earth?

